# Turn ons



## playstation60 (Feb 27, 2012)

Seeing as my grouped thread didn't yield any results, let's try this from a different angle. 

I am looking for turn ons. These can be things that turn you on sexually or things that just make you interested in someone. Physical or non, I want them all. Please tell me your gender as well as the things that get you going. 

As just to cover my backside, this isn't some creepy means of well, being creepy. This is for a character development program I'm working on.


----------



## The Backward OX (Feb 28, 2012)

Male, I look up to articulate and educated men, and am interested in women with the morals of alley cats.


----------



## Bloggsworth (Feb 28, 2012)

Pretty girls in summer dresses - Been married 40 years, but being on a diet doesn't mean you can't look at the menu...


----------



## SeverinR (Mar 1, 2012)

The Backward OX said:


> Male, I look up to articulate and educated men, and am interested in women with the morals of alley cats.


Meow.

I'm thinking the op is wanting a little more in depth, then just the obvious.

Male, 
perfect female top to bottom(floor, not seat):
general: physically fit, above average muscle tone(but not masculine), body proportions matching.
Head: long hair(color doesn't matter), unique eye color that stands out(make up to highlight the eye helps) pretty face, 
trunk: good muscle tone, thin stomach(with or without noticable muscles) *natural* looking chest any size.
lower body: natural buttocks, good muscle tone, hairless(not European style)

personality: confident, understanding, able to have a conversation not just giving her opinion, self sufficient if needs to be.

to correct backward ox: Rich Athletic nymphomaniac loyal woman with the morals of a alley cat looking for a live in scratching post and willing to share the money.
If we're going to dream, we might as well dream big.


----------



## The Backward OX (Mar 1, 2012)

SeverinR said:


> nymphomaniac loyal woman



*Grammar 101

*That's an oxymoron.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 1, 2012)

First off to answer your question, I'm female. I'm attracted to someone who is smart. Someone who is funny (this is a HUGE deciding factor of who I'm attracted to). I like to laugh, and I want someone who's good at getting me to bust a gut. Good looks are not all that important. I want someone who always treats me and my loved ones with respect. Someone who isn't afraid to say how they're feeling. A man who can cry and be okay with it, knowing they are secure enough in who they are is a big turn on. A man that is willing to do romantic things for me, just to make me happy. Someone who will hold my purse in public, and not give two shoots who stares at him. He would hold my hand, and not be afraid to kiss me in public either. They'd always support me no matter what I wanted in life. 

Physically? This is a bit embarassing to answer as it's kind of personal I guess. But whatever, I guess most people are generally the same. 

The way someone looks at me, keeping eye contact is a good turn on. The way they talk, what kind of voice they talk to me in. Body language is big; if they lean into me when talking, getting close to me. Of course I like touch. The touch of someone's hands, their foot crawling up my leg under the table at a restaurant. The soft caress of a sensual kiss, a hug, or just a hand trailing down my spine. I like to have someone kissing my ears, my throat, and of course my mouth. 

And, honestly, that's as much info that I really want to give.

I hope that helps you! ;0)


----------



## Potty (Mar 1, 2012)

Sunny said:


> Of course I like touch. The touch of someone's hands, their foot trailing up leg under a table at a restaurant. The soft caress of a sensual kiss, a hug, or just a hand trailing down my spine. I like to have someone kissing my ears, my throat, and of course my mouth.



I think I speak for most men on the forum when I say: *Jaw Drop*

Don't flame me for this becuase it's the truth and I can't help how my mind works, but I'm into uggo's.

I've given the reason behind this a lot of thought and I've come up with the conclusion I have zero self confidence so I'm prone to aiming low and finding a girl who, frankly, is just grateful.

*Disclaimer* My other half is the only exception to this rule as she is stunning.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 2, 2012)

Potty said:


> I think I speak for most men on the forum when I say: *Jaw Drop*
> 
> Don't flame me for this becuase it's the truth and I can't help how my mind works, but I'm into uggo's.
> 
> ...



I think people who aren't one of the _sexy ones, _are most of the time better to date because they aren't so stuck up and think they're better than everyone. Most beautiful people know they're beautiful, and think they can treat others like ass because of it. Now, obviously not all people are like that. Maybe I'm just thinkin' back to my teenage years when most of the good looking guys were pr**ks. ;0)

I'm glad that you thew it in there how your other half is stunning. It's nice that you think so. ;0)


----------



## felix (Mar 2, 2012)

Freaking, honest, almost terrifying, raving lunacy. With nice eyes. 

My girlfriend has that in spades.


----------



## Potty (Mar 2, 2012)

SeverinR said:


> personality: confident, understanding, able to have a conversation not just giving her opinion, self sufficient if needs to be.



So basically you want a man then?















I'm so dead....


----------



## bazz cargo (Mar 4, 2012)

Originally Posted by *SeverinR* 

 
 				 nymphomaniac loyal woman
*Grammar 101

*That's an oxymoron. 						

I've looked closely at the word you use, and have decided not to be snippy.

My wife, who bears no resemblance to Cameron Diaz, is loyal, and constantly after my dilapidated body. Apparently I excel at the horizontal boogie. If you ain't getting any, it's cos you're a bad dancer.
  	 	 	 	   Olé


----------



## BabaYaga (Mar 5, 2012)

Potty said:


> Don't flame me for this becuase it's the truth and I can't help how my mind works, but I'm into uggo's.



Me too, Potty. Do you think it's a fetish thing? I especially like it if a guy looks like he's on his way to go steal a car/ lose a bar fight.


----------



## philistine (Mar 5, 2012)

Scantily-clad, _embonpoint_ women, with an affinity for droll humour, cheap wine and throwing fag ends off motorway bridges.

I admire passionate men, all the more so if they have very discriminating tastes.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 5, 2012)

BabaYaga said:


> Me too, Potty. Do you think it's a fetish thing? I especially like it if a guy looks like he's on his way to go steal a car/ lose a bar fight.



You guys, I am ***** dying over here! "Uggos"!! lol


----------



## Rustgold (Mar 5, 2012)

philistine said:


> Scantily-clad ... women, with an affinity for droll humour, cheap wine and throwing fag ends off motorway bridges.



I take it was a joke.  I can't help but think 'walking disease factory' every time I see a woman like that.  But then again, I can't help but wonder whether a woman who wears a spaghetti strap might be slightly low-classed floozy material (but maybe that could be partly due to the fact most tops with spaghetti straps cater to low-quality floozy material).


----------



## philistine (Mar 5, 2012)

Rustgold said:


> I take it was a joke.  I can't help but think 'walking disease factory' every time I see a woman like that.  But then again, I can't help but wonder whether a woman who wears a spaghetti strap might be slightly low-classed floozy material (but maybe that could be partly due to the fact most tops with spaghetti straps cater to low-quality floozy material).



You're not alone, aye. It seems I've become picky to the point of having eliminated all women on the face of the planet. But then again, the odds are in favour.


----------



## starseed (Mar 10, 2012)

Turn ons... hmmm....

Funny...sweet... although there is also something to that "brooding" darker personality that takes some digging to really get them to open up... and then become funny and sweet. That's part of the thrill of the chase though, I guess. In general I want a happier person... someone who laughs at/with me... someone really playful who isn't afraid to act silly or full-on kiss me without caring who is watching. Of course I want them to be gorgeous. And healthy... living off fast food is not attractive to me. Someone who cares about their body, their mind and about the earth. They don't have to be earthy hippy environmentalists or anything, but I'm not attracted to selfishness or apathy either. Awareness and intelligence are important. But not to the point of taking themselves too seriously. And when it comes to the physical I like a guy who can be both rough and gentle with me in different ways and know the time for which... a guy who sometimes will pick me up and throw me on the bed and wrestle me or other times will treat me like a goddess, making it all slow and sensual. And of course I like all the typical mushy gushy romance stuff. Gazing into my eyes, reading me poetry, giving me flowers, etc.

I say all that about men, as a mostly-straight female.

When it comes to women, I'm turned on by confidence, style, and courage.


----------



## wyf (Mar 22, 2012)

Sunny said:


> The way someone looks at me, keeping eye contact is a good turn on. The way they talk, what kind of voice they talk to me in. Body language is big; if they lean into me when talking, getting close to me. Of course I like touch. The touch of someone's hands, their foot crawling up my leg under the table at a restaurant. The soft caress of a sensual kiss, a hug, or just a hand trailing down my spine. I like to have someone kissing my ears, my throat, and of course my mouth.



Oh yes, what she said!! Eye contact can be incredibly erotic especially if the guy is suggesting something utterly depraved while looking you in the eye


----------



## wyf (Mar 22, 2012)

philistine said:


> It seems I've become picky to the point of having eliminated all women on the face of the planet.



Youve probably done women a great favour


----------



## philistine (Mar 22, 2012)

wyf said:


> Youve probably done women a great favour



_Ad hominem_: the last refuge of the intellectually challenged, morally bankrupt, and the indubitably incompetent.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 22, 2012)

Oh, just the regular stuff, I guess...But I know I don't like "crazy" or "psycho". The idea of exposing muh'junk around that, uh-uh...


----------



## wyf (Mar 23, 2012)

philistine said:


> _Ad hominem_: the last refuge of the intellectually challenged, morally bankrupt, and the indubitably incompetent.



I'll admit to morally bankrupt but it dont make me wrong.

or do you really think you're superior to all women?


----------



## philistine (Mar 23, 2012)

wyf said:


> I'll admit to morally bankrupt but it dont make me wrong.
> 
> or do you really think you're superior to all women?



How could one possibly know that? 

Or am I being trolled?


----------



## wyf (Mar 23, 2012)

No!

I was just curious about your post cos you said that you'd "become picky to the point of having eliminated all women on the face of the planet".

Therefore either you have no interest in women at all or you don't think that any women out there are good enough for you.

I'm not a troll but i can be spikey if i feel my sex is being maligned. Mr Rustgold please take note.


----------



## philistine (Mar 23, 2012)

wyf said:


> No!
> 
> I was just curious about your post cos you said that you'd "become picky to the point of having eliminated all women on the face of the planet".
> 
> ...



That's quite a claim. I simply don't want a relationship right now, for more reasons than there exists grains of sand. I mean to say that it'd take one hell of a woman to make me consider changing.


----------



## wyf (Mar 23, 2012)

Sorry I misunderstood and got spikey! ihope you find that woman, or that she finds you. there are times wehn i hate my partner but on the whole being in a relationship with the right person completes you.

peace


----------



## raunch30 (Mar 24, 2012)

ok well thats certainly a way to get friendly lol.... turn ons. hmm...

well i am female - and i like females  
curvy women, seductive lips and sexy eyes.  confidence, gobby, intelligence, also a bit of unpredictability that makes them impulsive and exciting.  ability to show emotions and be affectionate is also very important.


----------



## Cave Troll (Aug 28, 2019)

Just an answer to the OP, since I don't know anybody around here (I patronage WF.org majority of the time). 
So this might be a bit lengthy, even though I know this thread is considered 'dead' for how long ago it was 
posted but...Here goes nothing. 

I am male. 
Straight (possibly bi-curio). Haven't had the nerve to explore beyond the former.

I look for a good honest partner, loyal, good personality, and likes my odd sense of
humor. Eye contact and affections are also good attributes, but I find gifting to be
a bit on negative as it feels more like 'paying' for what you should be mutually growing
between you without that caveat. 

Body type: Well I like all sorts from regular to BBW. I keep a broader spectrum open to
what is pleasing to the eye, and to the touch. Also eyes, I have a thing for eyes. 

Activity: Well I am a medical fetishist (and I mean doing more than just dressing the part).
So a bit of adventurous side is a plus, since it is difficult to find a partner who isn't going
to see it as a deal breaker right off the starting line. 
While sure it is novel to see a lovely lady wearing the cliche nurses uniform that is little
more than an adult novelty costume. It doesn't quite have the same effect as a lady in
scrubs, or better still a surgical gown. I think this is in part to the power play dynamic
of such garb garners. And at the bare bones gloves and mask to complete the ensemble.
Though to add more intrigue, to be able to play the part and take control in active participation
of play itself. So far only have had limited experience with the more active, and less dressing
and more basic romp with bare bones adherence to roles. Though in a more 'vanilla' situation
it is still quite fun to be masked and gloved (about as vanilla as it gets). 
There is this exciting thing about a surgical mask, that makes ones eyes more pronounced and
the focal point of the observer, and it helps to feel more close to them intimately. (Sounds odd
but I am a bit of an odd ball).  

There you have it, and don't judge my oddity.


----------



## Amnesiac (Aug 28, 2019)

Straight male, married to a woman I've known since we were 7 years old. 

A woman with a good sense of humor, who's kind, smart, genuine, sweet, able to hold an intelligent and challenging conversation, and honest to a fault. Women who are absolute ladies in public, who have impeccable manners, who dress well and are well-groomed -- Definitely a plus, especially if she's educated, capable of making her own money if she so chooses, and a tigress in the sack. Physically, I like nice eyes, nice legs, and I certainly have a genuine appreciation for a nice backside. Best of all, if being in her company makes me want to be the very best version of myself that I can, then she's definitely The One. Lastly, although she accepts me, she doesn't necessarily put up wih my shit. She'll definitely call me on it.

In return, she gets a man who is a protector, provider, who listens, works around the house, fixes stuff, lifts heavy things, opens stubborn jar lids, keeps himself groomed, and is equally at home at a formal dinner party as he is, splitting firewood or fixing the cars, and thinks she hangs the moon and stars.


----------



## Aquilo (Aug 28, 2019)

Oh wow, this thread was started a few years ago! But it's good to get to know you lads up top there! And it is kind of a very interesting topic to look in to from my genre pov....


----------



## seigfried007 (Aug 28, 2019)

Aquilo said:


> Oh wow, this thread was started a few years ago! But it's good to get to know you lads up top there! And it is kind of a very interesting topic to look in to from my genre pov....


S'what I was thinking


----------



## Xander416 (Aug 29, 2019)

I've developed a weird thing for sleeve tattoos and Ugg boots.


----------



## Phil Istine (Aug 31, 2019)

Aquilo said:


> Oh wow, this thread was started a few years ago!



It's the seven-year itch.


----------



## ironpony (Sep 1, 2019)

I'm male.  I suppose when it comes to physical turn ons, I like it when a woman shows off her thighs, but a lot of guys probably like that too.


----------



## Aquilo (Sep 1, 2019)

Female here. Sapiosexual. Intelligence... it's all I need. It's why I took linguistics: it's all in the voice, what comes out of someone's mouth and how they use that intelligence to naviagte life and emotions.


----------

